# Home Remedies



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Please post your favorite and most effective home remedies here.

I am listing apple cider vinegar first since it has so many uses and benefits. I will leave the link because there are too many benefits to list in the forum.

It is best to use the raw, unpasteurized vinegar. The distilled vinegar is not as effective.

http://www.apple-cider-vinegar-benefits.com/home-remedies.html

There are remedies on this site for ailments from A-Z.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome thread! I was in training for Physician Assistant schooling (years back), and I knew zillions of home remedies! I tend to forgot them all now, but I'll try on the stuff that I did use or heard about.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Bee Sting: Take Acetaminophen and disolve a little bit of it with your own spit or water and rub it on a bee sting. Goes straight to the source.

Harsh Cough: Take some honey and mix it with anything. Honey can cure a lot of things.

Asthma: Caffeine and chocolate will help out with the constriction. Also, use pursed lipped breathing (purse your lips like the name say's) to make sure you push out all the air and slow your breathing down.

Duct Tape: If you get a cut and don't have bandages, and you have duct tape.... Take the tape and put it over the cut/wound. It will keep it safe until your able to wash it out.

Hiccups: Simple, but as known to drink water. Hiccups are caused by a rapid contraction of the diaphram (Usually due to eating real fast). The way I get rid of them (sounds gross), but effecitve is to ''burp". Some other results are to use a tablespoon of sugar.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Water willow bark is the main component of aspirin. Grind it up and go.

Elder flower (elderberry flowers) taken, chopped up and pickled in vodka makes elderflower tincture, the only known cure for the common cold. Just drink a little when a cold knocks you on your ass and it clears right up.

Tobacco makes a great wound dressing and kills infections.

Turpentine applications kill ringworm and athlete's foot.

Cloves will stop a toothache.

Milk thistle is a great detoxify and very good for the liver. Edible too just watch to cut off the thorns and eat the fleshy stalk.

Myrrh gum is amazing to fight off infections.

Crow garlic (onion grass) is a great immune booster and also a perfect antibacterial agent.

Dandelion tea can fight off progressive illnesses like pneumonia and bronchitis. So can rose hips.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Another good use for Apple cider vinegar is for catching and killing fruit flies around your house, put the fruit away and put a little glass of it out, they will fly in get stuck and drown, the sweet scent of the apple cider draws them in.


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

Don't forget colloidal silver, made with two silver eagles and 3 or more 9V batteries wired in series. I use a 120V power with alligator clips on it ( we call it a suicide cord) just don't bump the glass while you are making it. Store it in brown or blue bottles.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

solardon said:


> Don't forget colloidal silver, made with two silver eagles and 3 or more 9V batteries wired in series. I use a 120V power with alligator clips on it ( we call it a suicide cord) just don't bump the glass while you are making it. Store it in brown or blue bottles.


Thanks, this is great stuff. I used to use it a lot, but is so expensive now. Do you know what the shelf life is?


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think it will spoil or deteriorate if stored in light resistant containers such as brown or blue glass bottles, but it is so easy to make anyway. My daughter came over today and wanted some for a sinus infection. I asked her what happened to what I gave her 6 months ago and she said she used as mouthwash and has not had any cavities since. A web site I just visited said it will last 2 years. After a time the silver will fall out of suspension.


----------



## piddypat (Apr 23, 2012)

How about fresh ginger? It can be frozen, grown in a pot, yard, etc. Its great for colds, boosting immune levels, & with enough sugar is actually tasty.After I make a tea with it, I dry & sugar it for a candy. I'd like to know what anyone knows about freezeing supplements?


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Hands down Garlic. It has powerful anti-microbial and anti-bacteria benefits. It is an immune system builder as well as a blood purifier. There are other herbs but you definitely would want this one in your garden. 

The U.S. Armed Forces were using this for years during Desert Shield/Desert Storm i.e. they were feeding the troop massive amounts of it. I plan on posting a lot of Herbal usages on the forum soon. So stay tuned. There is a tremendous amount you can do with your preps in your basic garden that modern medicine can't touch.


----------

